
Facebook CEO Zuckerberg Leveraged User Data to Help Friends and Punish Rivals - Tomte
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/04/16/facebook-user-data-leverage-tactics/
======
ivoallasap
1\. Is anyone shocked? 2\. The conversation on data privacy has got to start
including some dialogue on _actual value_ that's being given back to the
consumer using the product. I don't think 'getting the opportunity to use the
tool' or 'you can choose not to use Facebooks' hold a lot of water, because
the consent process is flawed and not transparent. Not that it could ever
conceivably happen, but imagine if you could visualize the ultimate
monetization of your data by Facebook on sign up. There's just such a massive
disconnect between what you get and how much you're profited from as a
Facebook user.

------
TaylorGood
Every quarter there are similar headlines regarding Facebook or Zuckerberg. At
what point will it stop? From today's bit, it sounds like many executives were
aware of this, including the beloved "lean in" Sheryl.

------
greenyoda
Extensive discussion of original source (NBC News report):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19672795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19672795)

------
muckrakerz
We need to roll back the protections that the social media companies have and
make them more like phone companies.

